

Smartwatches: Moto 360 takes top place – Samsung leads brands - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2849939/opensource-subnet/why-the-moto-360-is-winning-the-smartwatch-race.html

======
stevep2007
Market researcher Canalys reports another spike in wearables, Gartner predicts
health and fitness wearables will disappoint in 2015.

Last quarter, the Moto 360 topped the list of smartwatches, taking 15% of all
shipments, according to Canalys. While Samsung’s offerings netted 52% of
shipments, the overall category of wearable bands grew by 37% last quarter.
Canalys credited the Moto 360’s success to its "appealing design," which gave
it an edge over other Android Wear products.

Compelling physical design is never a disadvantage, but in this case Motorola
having sidestepped having to force consumers to embrace both an entirely new
concept of wrist-worn hardware and a behavioral change driven by wearable
software

